# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  Name a song title with a color in it.

## Sagan

Smashing Pumpkins - Blue

----------


## 1

White-Odd Future

----------


## Otherside

Back to Black - Amy Winehouse

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

The Clash - Red Angel Dragnet

----------


## 1

Grey-Yellowcard

----------


## L

Coldplay's yellow

----------


## 1

White Crosses-Against Me!

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

La Plebe (or Joe Strummer and The Mescaleros) - Silver and Gold

----------


## 1

Grey Day-Madness

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Voodoo Glow Skulls (or The Coasters) - Charlie Brown

----------


## 1

White Light-The Corrs

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

The Vandals - Aging Orange

----------


## 1

Black Lake-BjÃ¶rk

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Little Jackie - Black Barbie

----------


## 1

Black And White-Parquet Courts

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Is rainbow a color? I'm voting yes.

Limp Wrist - Rainbows

----------


## 1

Black Magic-Little Mix

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Black Flag - Black Coffee

----------


## 1

Orange Crush-R.E.M.

----------


## mp

Blue eyes _Honey Singh

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Black Flag -  Black Love

----------


## 1

Blue And Yellow-The Used

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Electric Light Orchestra - Mr. Blue Sky

----------


## 1

Black Star-Radiohead

----------


## L

Someone sang a song called Black and Yellow.....

----------


## 1

Black Cloud-Morrissey

----------


## Chantellabella

Purple Rain by Prince (formerly known as???.......................not sure who he is now)

----------


## 1

Paint It Black-The Rolling Stones

----------


## Chantellabella

Blue Suede Shoes

----------


## 1

White Wind-School of Seven Bells

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm Blue by (you know those guys who sing da ba de da ba dah) Yeah. Those guys.

----------


## 1

A Whiter Shade Of Pale-Procol Harum

----------


## LuniaNorisi

Red by Taylor Swift.  :Tongue:

----------


## 1

Bible Black-Heaven & Hell

----------


## huppypuppy

> Blue Suede Shoes



Elvis!

 Blue Smoke - Dolly Parton, A Little Bluer Than That - Alan Jackson, Little Patch of Blue - Daniel O'Donnell.....

----------


## 1

A Certain Shade Of Green-Incubus

----------


## Member11

White & Nerdy by Weird Al

----------


## Cuchculan

White Lines - Duran Duran

----------


## Cornholio

Black Dog - Led Zeppelin

----------


## 1

White Flag- Dido

----------


## Cornholio

Old Yellow Bricks - Arctic Monkeys

----------


## 1

Grey Day- Madness

----------


## Cuchculan

Lady in Red - Chris De Burgh

----------


## 1

Back In Black- AC/DC

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Monday - New Order

----------


## Cornholio

Purple Stain - Red Hot Chili Peppers

----------


## 1

White As Snow-U2

----------


## Cuchculan

Fade to Grey - Visage

----------


## 1

Grey-Funeral For A Friend

----------


## Cuchculan

White Lines - Duran Duran

----------


## 1

Orange Crush- R.E.M.

----------


## Cuchculan

Gold - Spandau Ballet

----------


## 1

Bathed In Grey-King Krule

----------


## Cuchculan

White Riot - The Clash

----------


## 1

Beige-Pistol Annies

----------


## Cuchculan

Red Red Wine - UB40

----------


## 1

Black Sweat-Prince

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Betty - Ramjam

----------


## 1

Suite Madame Blue-Styx

----------


## Cuchculan

Heart of Gold - Neil Young

----------


## 1

Black Orchid- Blue October

----------


## Cuchculan

Silver Machine - HawkWind

----------


## 1

White Lightning- Def Leppard

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Moon of Kentucky - Elvis

----------


## 1

Blue Magic- Jay-Z

----------


## Cuchculan

Grey Day - Madness

----------


## 1

Nights In White Satin-The Moody Blues

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Berry Hill - Fats Domino

----------


## 1

Old Brown Shoe-The Beatles

----------


## Cuchculan

Brown eyed Girl - Van Morrison

----------


## 1

Black Treacle- Arctic Monkeys

----------


## Cuchculan

Come out you black and tans - The Wolfe Tones

----------


## Cornholio

Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix

----------


## 1

Greener-Arrested Development

----------


## Cuchculan

Yellow Pearl - Thin Lizzy

----------


## 1

True Blue-Madonna

----------


## Cuchculan

The Green Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones

----------


## 1

Black Rain-Keane

----------


## Cuchculan

Strawberry Fields - Beatles

----------


## 1

Electron Blue -R.E.M.

----------


## Cuchculan

Open up the red box - Simply Red

----------


## 1

Jack In The Green- Jethro Tull

----------


## Cuchculan

Black men on mopeds - Sinead O Connor

----------


## 1

Purple Rain-Prince

----------


## Cuchculan

Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix

----------


## 1

Tangled Up In Blue-Bob Dylan

----------


## Cuchculan

I guess that's why they call it the blues - Elton John

----------


## 1

Black Orchid- Blue October

----------


## Cuchculan

(White Man) in Hammersmith Palais - The Clash.

----------


## 1

Big Tree, Blue Sea-Golden Earring

----------


## Cuchculan

A pair of brown eyes - The Pogues

----------


## 1

Blue Slide Park-Mac Miller

----------


## Cuchculan

A White Demon Love Song - The Killers

----------


## 1

Black Gold- Soul Asylum

----------


## Cuchculan

Black and White Town - Doves

----------


## 1

Lupe Brown - The Fratellis

----------


## Cuchculan

Brown Girl in the ring - Boney M

----------


## 1

Black Bart-Volbeat

----------


## Cuchculan

Behind Blue Eyes - The Who

----------


## 1

White Minority-Black Flag

----------


## Cuchculan

Fade to Black - Metallica

----------


## 1

The Green And The Blue-Fleetwood Mac

----------


## Cuchculan

Little Green - Joni Mitchell

----------


## 1

Little Black Dress-One Direction

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Rose - Thin Lizzy

----------


## 1

Yellow Moon-Pearl Jam

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Sunday - The Doors

----------


## 1

For You Blue- The Beatles

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Boys on the corner - Thin Lizzy

----------


## 1

Drakkar Noir- Phoenix

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Country Woman - Led Zeppelin

----------


## 1

Gold And Green-Sugarland

----------


## Cuchculan

Red Light - U2

----------


## 1

Lupe Brown- The Fratellis

----------


## Cuchculan

Man in Black - Johnny Cash

----------


## 1

Yellow Submarine- The Beatles

----------


## Cuchculan

Orange Crush - REM

----------


## 1

Black Night-Deep Purple

----------


## Cuchculan

Red Tide - Rush

----------


## 1

Brown Sugar- The Rolling Stones

----------


## Cuchculan

White Flag - Dido

----------


## 1

Black Sheep-Metric

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Gives way to Blue - Alice in Chains

----------


## 1

Gold Digger-Kanye West

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Jay Way - The Beatles

----------


## 1

Blue Does- Blue October

----------


## Cuchculan

White Limo - Foo Fighters

----------


## 1

Blue Wall- Issues

----------


## Cuchculan

Green - Paul Weller

----------


## 1

Fields Of Gold- Sting

----------


## Cuchculan

All Lips go Blue - HIM

----------


## 1

Blue Tip-The Cars

----------


## Cuchculan

Yellow Moon - Pearl Jam

----------


## 1

Pink Triangle- Weezer

----------


## Cuchculan

Pink - Aerosmyth

----------


## 1

Bible Black - Heaven & Hell

----------


## Cuchculan

Are You Red...y - The Clash

----------


## 1

Midnight Blue-Lou Gramm

----------


## Cuchculan

Little Girl ( With Blue Eyes ) Pulp

----------


## 1

Lavender's Blue- Traditional

----------


## Cuchculan

Mr Blue Sky - ELO

----------


## 1

Black Cloud- Crazy Town

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Blade - Blue Oyster Cult

----------


## 1

Purple Pills- D12

----------


## Cuchculan

Fell on Black Days - Soundgarden

----------


## 1

Grass Is Always Greener-Ludacris

----------


## Cuchculan

Behind these Hazel eyes - Kelly Clarkson

----------


## 1

Black Widow- In This Moment

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Sweat - Prince

----------


## 1

Deep Blue-Arcade Fire

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Jeans - Blur

----------


## 1

Black Coffee-All Saints

----------


## Cuchculan

In Red Square - Al Stewart

----------


## 1

Clearest Blue-Chvrches

----------


## Cuchculan

Bible Black - Heaven and Hell

----------


## 1

White-Odd Future

----------


## Otherside

Deeper Shade of Blue - Steps

----------


## 1

Orange Crush-R.E.M.

----------


## Cuchculan

16 shades of blue - Tori Amos

----------


## 1

Greens and Blues-Pixies

----------


## Cuchculan

Big Green and Yeller - Seasick Steve

----------


## 1

Green Light-Roll Deep

----------


## Cuchculan

Baby Blue - Bad Finger

----------


## 1

Blue Slide Park-Mac Miller

----------


## Cuchculan

All Lips go Blue - HIM

----------


## 1

The Green And The Blue-Fleetwood Mac

----------


## Cuchculan

Protex Blue - The Clash

----------


## 1

Code Red-Monica

----------


## Cuchculan

Yellow Rose of Texas - Pat Boone

----------


## 1

Grey Day-Madness

----------


## Cuchculan

Pretty in Pink - The Psychedelic Furs

----------


## 1

Paint It Black-The Rolling Stones

----------


## Cuchculan

Ride a white swan - T-Rex

----------


## 1

Yellow Moon-Pearl Jam

----------


## Cuchculan

Black 13 - Exodus

----------


## 1

Black Night-Deep Purple

----------


## Cuchculan

Big Blue Note - Toby Keith

----------


## 1

White Wind-School of Seven Bells

----------


## Cuchculan

Silver Machine - Hawkwind

----------


## 1

Rainbows-Limp Wrist

----------


## Cuchculan

Powder Blue - Madness

----------


## 1

Deep Blue-Arcade Fire

----------


## Cuchculan

I saw Red - Warrant

----------


## 1

Bible Black - Heaven & Hell

----------


## Cuchculan

White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane

----------


## 1

Bible Black-Heaven & Hell

----------


## Cuchculan

Wrap the green Flag around me - The Wolfe Tones

----------


## Otherside

Tutti Frutti - Little Richard. 

Yes apparently that is a colour. Couldn't think of anything else that I haven't already said. 



Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Man on the silver mountain - Rainbow

----------


## 1

White Flag- Dido

----------


## Cuchculan

Endless Blue - The Horrors

----------


## sweetful

Girl Blue - Stevie Wonder

----------


## 1

Old Yellow Bricks - Arctic Monkeys

----------


## sweetful

Green Light - Beyonce

----------


## 1

Black Gives way to Blue - Alice in Chains

----------


## sweetful

Black Man - Stevie Wonder

----------


## 1

Purple Stain - Red Hot Chili Peppers

----------


## sweetful

Yellow - India.Arie

----------


## 1

Purple Rain- Prince

----------


## sweetful

Blue in Green - Miles Davis

----------


## Cuchculan

Green - Paul Weller

----------


## sweetful

Deacon Blues - Steely Dan

----------


## 1

Beige-Pistol Annies

----------


## sweetful

Black Or White - Michael Jackson

----------


## 1

White Riot - The Clash

----------


## sweetful

Blue - Leann Rimes

----------


## Cuchculan

Greens and Blues - Pixies

----------


## 1

Midnight Blue-Lou Gramm

----------


## Cuchculan

Amber - 331

----------


## 1

Grey-Funeral For A Friend

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Burning Heart - Keane

----------


## 1

Blue Jeans - Blur

----------


## Cuchculan

Green Door - Shaken Stevens

----------


## 1

Protex Blue - The Clash

----------


## sweetful

Blackbird - The Beatles

----------


## 1

A Certain Shade Of Green-Incubus

----------


## sweetful

Green & Gold - Lianne La Havas

----------


## 1

Green Light-Roll Deep

----------


## sweetful

Black Beatles - Rae Sremmurd ft. Gucci Mane

----------


## 1

Blue Slide Park-Mac Miller

----------


## Cuchculan

Something Blue - Rich Hillen JNR

----------


## sweetful

Brown Skin - India.Arie

----------


## Cuchculan

Black 13 - Exodus

----------


## 1

Code Red-Monica

----------


## Cuchculan

Mellow Yellow - Donovan

----------


## 1

Green Light-Roll Deep

----------


## sweetful

Orange Moon - Erykah Badu

----------


## 1

Powder Blue - Madness

----------


## Cuchculan

Two Grey Rooms - Joni Mitchell

----------


## 1

True Blue-Madonna

----------


## Cuchculan

Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2

----------


## 1

True Blue-Madonna

----------


## sweetful

Moon Blue - Stevie Wonder

----------


## 1

Black Orchid- Blue October

----------


## Cuchculan

I Saw Red - Warrant

----------


## sweetful

Black Cow - Steely Dan

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Lake - Bjork

----------


## 1

Deep Blue-Arcade Fire

----------


## Cuchculan

Baby's in Black - The Beatles

----------


## sweetful

Golden - Jill Scott

----------


## 1

Black Gives way to Blue - Alice in Chains

----------


## Cuchculan

Gold and Green - Sugarland

----------


## sweetful

Blue Ain't Your Color - Keith Urban

----------


## Cuchculan

Scarlet - U2

----------


## 1

Blue Slide Park-Mac Miller

----------


## Cuchculan

Baby Blue - Bad Finger

----------


## 1

Blue Slide Park-Mac Miller

----------


## Cuchculan

Golden Brown - The Stranglers

----------


## 1

Blue-Smashing Pumpkins

----------


## sweetful

Blackout - Lupe Fiasco

----------


## 1

Black Burning Heart - Keane

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Wall - Issues

----------


## sweetful

Gold Watch - Lupe Fiasco

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Heart's on fire - Jet

----------


## 1

Powder Blue - Madness

----------


## Cuchculan

Big white room - Jessie J

----------


## 1

Yellow Moon-Pearl Jam

----------


## Cuchculan

Emerald - Thin Lizzy

----------


## 1

Gold And Green-Sugarland

----------


## Cuchculan

Yellow Pearl - Thin Lizzy

----------


## 1

Old Brown Shoe-The Beatles

----------


## sweetful

Blue - Joni Mitchell

----------


## 1

Purple Stain - Red Hot Chili Peppers

----------


## sweetful

Black Butterfly - Deniece Williams

----------


## 1

Orange Moon - Erykah Badu

----------


## sweetful

Blue Magic - Jay Z

----------


## 1

Blue Sunday - The Doors

----------


## sweetful

Afro Blue - Erykah Badu

----------


## 1

Red Tide - Rush

----------


## Cuchculan

For you Blue - The Beatles

----------


## 1

Black Or White - Michael Jackson

----------


## Cuchculan

i'm so Blue - Big Bird

----------


## 1

Blue Jeans - Blur

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Hawaii - Elvis

----------


## 1

Orange Moon - Erykah Badu

----------


## Cuchculan

Open up the red box - Simply Red

----------


## 1

Green Light-Roll Deep

----------


## sweetful

Blue Skies - Jamiroquai

----------


## Cuchculan

Brownsville Girl - Bob Dylan

----------


## sweetful

Red Eye - KING

----------


## Cuchculan

Crimson Day - Avenged Sevenfold

----------


## 1

Gold and Green - Sugarland

----------


## Cuchculan

Billy Brown - Mika

----------


## 1

White Flag - Dido

----------


## Cuchculan

Gold - Spandau Ballet

----------


## sweetful

Redbone - Childish Gambino

----------


## 1

Blue Ain't Your Color - Keith Urban

----------


## sweetful

Stay Gold - Stevie Wonder

----------


## 1

Bible Black - Heaven & Hell

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Tin Box - Mike Snow

----------


## 1

Green Light-Roll Deep

----------


## Cuchculan

Silver Machine - Hawkwind

----------


## sweetful

Black Gold - Esperanza Spalding

----------


## 1

Bible Black - Heaven & Hell

----------


## sweetful

Green Light - John Legend ft. Andre 3K

----------


## 1

Deep Blue-Arcade Fire

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Crowd - Crazy Town

----------


## 1

Lavender's Blue- Traditional

----------


## Cuchculan

Being Beige - Smashing Pumpkins

----------


## 1

Black Gives way to Blue - Alice in Chains

----------


## Cuchculan

Angel in blue jeans - Train

----------


## 1

Black Or White - Michael Jackson

----------


## Cuchculan

White Lines - Duran Duran

----------


## sweetful

Black And Yellow - Wiz Khalifa

----------


## Cuchculan

Black men on mopeds - Sinead O Connor

----------


## 1

Blue Jeans - Blur

----------


## Cuchculan

Ballad of the boy in the Red shoes - Elton John

----------


## sweetful

Black Cow - Steely Dan

----------


## Cuchculan

Black and white Town - Doves

----------


## 1

Blue Jeans - Blur

----------


## Cuchculan

Red Red Wine - UB40

----------


## sweetful

Green Aphrodisiac - Corinne Bailey Rae

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Country Woman - Led Zeppelin

----------


## 1

Purple Stain - Red Hot Chili Peppers

----------


## Cuchculan

Pale Blue Eyes - The Velvet Underground

----------


## 1

Silver Machine - HawkWind

----------


## sweetful

Purple Haze - The Jimi Hendrix Experience

----------


## 1

White Riot - The Clash

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Bad Luck Blue Eyes Goodbye - The Black Crowes

----------


## 1

Grey Street- Dave Matthews Band

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Cat Bone - Johnny Winter

----------


## InvisibleGuy

RIP Chris. You will be missed  ::(:

----------


## 1

A Certain Shade Of Green-Incubus

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Chick, white guy - Kid Rock

----------


## 1

Back In Black- AC/DC

----------


## Cuchculan

Paint it black - The Stones

----------


## 1

Suicide Blonde- INXS

----------


## Cuchculan

Brown eyed handsome man - Chuck Berry

----------


## 1

Black Bart- Volbeat

----------


## Cuchculan

Baby's in Black - Beatles

----------


## 1

Billy Brown- Mika

----------


## Cuchculan

Artificial Red - Mad Season

----------


## 1

Black Cloud- Crazy Town

----------


## Cuchculan

Little Red Corvette - Prince

----------


## 1

1, 2, 3, Red Light - 1910 Fruitgum Company

----------


## Cuchculan

My, My, Hey, Hey ( Out of the blue ) - Neil Young

----------


## 1

Big White Room- Jessie J

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue eyes - Elton John

----------


## 1

Beige-Pistol Annies

----------


## Cuchculan

Scarlet - U2

----------


## 1

Black Star- Radiohead

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Cat Bone - The Mission

----------


## 1

Blue Jeans- Blur

----------


## Cuchculan

Gold - Spandau Ballet

----------


## 1

White As Snow- U2

----------


## Cuchculan

Out The Blue - Sub Focus

----------


## 1

White Knuckles- OK Go

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Burning Heart - Keane

----------


## 1

Old Yellow Bricks- Arctic Monkeys

----------


## Cuchculan

White Room - Cream

----------


## 1

Blood Red- The Maine

----------


## Cuchculan

Lilac Wine - Jeff Buckley

----------


## 1

White Crosses- Against Me!

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue - REM

----------


## 1

Black Betty- Ram Jam

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Cloud - Morrissey

----------


## 1

Black Ice- AC/DC

----------


## Cuchculan

Red Red Wine - Neil Diamond

----------


## 1

Pink- Aerosmith

----------


## Cuchculan

Sister Golden Hair - America

----------


## 1

Blue Jay Way- The Beatles

----------


## Cuchculan

Blackbird - the Beatles

----------


## 1

White Flag- Gorillaz

----------


## Cuchculan

White Lines - Duran Duran

----------


## 1

True Blue- Madonna

----------


## Cuchculan

Yellow Moon - Pearl Jam

----------


## 1

Blk & Blu- Chase & Status

----------


## Cuchculan

Silver Springs - Fleetwood Mac

----------


## 1

The Green And The Blue-Amy Macdonald

----------


## Cuchculan

Red Alert - Saxon

----------


## 1

Purple Sky- Kid Rock

----------


## Cuchculan

Red - Elbow

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Fade to Black - Metallica

----------


## Cuchculan

Young gifted and black - Nina Simone

----------


## 1

Red Tide- Flush

----------


## Cuchculan

White Christmas - Bing Crosby

----------


## 1

Walkin' Blue- Sonic Youth

----------


## Cuchculan

Baby Blue - George Strait

----------


## 1

Green Light-Roll Deep

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Furs - Judie Tzuke

----------


## 1

Powder Blue - Madness

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Monday - New Order

----------


## 1

Deep Blue-Arcade Fire

----------


## Cuchculan

A Pair of brown eyes - the Pogues

----------


## 1

Silver Machine - HawkWind

----------


## Cuchculan

Black and white town - Doves

----------


## 1

The Green And The Blue-Fleetwood Mac

----------


## Cuchculan

4 small black and white pictures of you - DEC3

----------


## 1

Black Sheep-Metric

----------


## Cuchculan

Come out you black and Tans - Wolfe Tones

----------


## 1

A Whiter Shade Of Pale-Procol Harum

----------


## Cuchculan

Out of the Blue - Sub Focus

----------


## 1

White Light-The Corrs

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Hearts ( On Fire ) - Jet

----------


## 1

Billy Brown- Mika

----------


## Cuchculan

White Riot - The Clash

----------


## 1

Black Gives way to Blue - Alice in Chains

----------


## Cuchculan

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John

----------


## 1

Blue Slide Park-Mac Miller

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue - REM

----------


## 1

Blue Slide Park-Mac Miller

----------


## Cuchculan

Amber - 311

----------


## 1

Deacon Blues - Steely Dan

----------


## Cuchculan

Green Earrings - Steely Dan

----------


## 1

Amber - 331

----------


## Cuchculan

Black 13 - Exodus

----------


## 1

Protex Blue - The Clash

----------


## Cuchculan

A Certain shade of Green - Incubus

----------


## 1

Yellow Moon-Pearl Jam

----------


## Cuchculan

Yellow Pearl - Phil Lynott

----------


## 1

Out The Blue - Sub Focus

----------


## Cuchculan

Ebony and Ivory - McCartney and Wonder

----------


## 1

Black Ice- AC/DC

----------


## Cuchculan

Angel in Blue Jeans - Train

----------


## 1

Bad Luck Blue Eyes Goodbye - The Black Crowes

----------


## Cuchculan

Crabsody in Blue - AC/DC

----------


## 1

Gold - Spandau Ballet

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Sheep of the Family - Rainbow

----------


## 1

Orange Moon - Erykah Badu

----------


## Cuchculan

Big white room - Jessie J

----------


## 1

Black Gives Way to Blue - Alice in Chains

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Man - Hazel O Connor

----------


## 1

Protex Blue - The Clash The Lovable Irish Rogue

----------


## Cuchculan

Are You Red....y - The Clash

----------


## 1

Mr. Blue Sky-Electric Light Orchestra

----------


## Cuchculan

Long black train - Josh Turner

----------


## 1

Big Tree, Blue Sea-Golden Earring

----------


## Cuchculan

All Black Everything - Lupe Fiasco

----------


## 1

Rainbows- Limp Wrist

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue - Smashing Pumpkins

----------


## 1

Deep Blue- Arcade Fire

----------


## Cuchculan

( Again ) LOL

I'm Sky Blue - Big Bird

----------


## 1

White Wind-School of Seven Bells

----------


## Cuchculan

A White demon love song - The Killers

----------


## 1

Black And White-Parquet Courts

----------


## Cuchculan

Baby Blue - Badfinger

----------


## 1

Blue Monday - New Order

----------


## Otherside

Red Dress - Sugababes 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Blue Wall- Issues

----------


## Cuchculan

Long Red - Leslie West

----------


## 1

Electric Blue- Icehouse

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Hawaii - Elvis

----------


## 1

Black Spot- Local Natives

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Pastures - James

----------


## 1

Black Label- Lamb Of God

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Cat - Janet Jackson

----------


## 1

White Wind- School Of Seven Bells

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Skinhead - Kayne West

----------


## 1

Pink Snow- The Cribs

----------


## Cuchculan

Lilywhite - Cat Stevens

----------


## 1

Old Brown Shoe- The Beatles

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Eyes - Gallows

----------


## 1

Blue- The Jayhawks

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Christmas - Elvis

----------


## 1

Green Tambourine- The Lemon Pipers

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Moon - Deftones

----------


## 1

Pink Up- Spoon

----------


## Cuchculan

Pair of brown eyes - The Pogues

----------


## 1

Blk & Blu- Chase & Status

----------


## Otherside

Back to Black - Amy Winehouse

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Balloon - Go Go Dolls

----------


## 1

Sixteen Blue- The Replacements

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue - First Aid Kit

----------


## 1

Purple Pills- D12

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Magic - Little Mix

----------


## 1

Electric Blue- Icehouse

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Chick, White Guy - Kid Rock

----------


## 1

White As Snow- U2

----------


## Cuchculan

Wrap the green flag around me - Christy Moore

----------


## 1

Shades Of Grey- Delilah

----------


## Cuchculan

Bull Black Nova - Wilco

----------


## 1

White Is Red- Death From Above 1979

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Cloud - Morrisey

----------


## 1

Turn Blue- The Black Keys

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Hearts now Reign - Unearth

----------


## 1

Black Bird- The Beatles

----------


## Cuchculan

Red hill mining town - U2

----------


## 1

Scarlet- In This Moment

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Math - The White Stripes

----------


## 1

Double Yellow Lines- The View

----------


## Cuchculan

Potext Blue - The Clash

----------


## 1

Black Korea- Ice Cube

----------


## Cuchculan

Baby Blue - Badfinger

----------


## 1

Billy Brown- Mika

----------


## Cuchculan

Blood Red Sandman - Lordi

----------


## Otherside

Black Horse and The Cherry Tree - KT Tunstall

----------


## Cuchculan

Reed Light - David Nail

----------


## 1

Blue Sunday- The Doors

----------


## Cuchculan

Fade to Grey - Visage

----------


## 1

Black Cloud- Crazy Town

----------


## Cuchculan

Purple Pills - D 12

----------


## 1

Big White Room- Jessie J

----------


## Cuchculan

Blood Red - The Maine

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Fade To Black - Metallica

----------


## 1

Beige-Pistol Annies

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue on Blue - James Blunt

----------


## 1

Purple Rain- Prince

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Blue Aint Your Color - Keith Urban

----------


## Cuchculan

Gold - Spandau Ballet

----------


## 1

Blue - REM

----------


## Cuchculan

Grey Day - Madness

----------


## sweetful

Turquoise - Kilo Kish

----------


## Cuchculan

Grass Ain't Greener - Chris Browne

----------


## 1

Orange Crush-R.E.M.

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Jean - Bowie

----------


## fetisha

yellow- coldplay

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Cat Bone - Johnny Winter

----------


## sweetful

Pretty Brown Eyes - Mint Condition

----------


## Cuchculan

Lilac Wine - Jeff Buckley

----------


## fetisha

green eyes-coldplay

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Knight - Deep Purple

----------


## 1

The White Shoes- Wale

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Treacle - Arctic Monkeys

----------


## sweetful

Blue Skies - Jamiroquai

----------


## Cuchculan

Mr Blue Skies - ELO

----------


## 1

White Lines - Duran Duran

----------


## Cuchculan

Red Red Wine - UB40

----------


## 1

Black Orchid- Blue October

----------


## Cuchculan

Man in Black - Johnny Cash

----------


## 1

Blue- The Jayhawks

----------


## Cuchculan

Bullet in a blue sky - U2

----------


## 1

Back to Black - Amy Winehouse

----------


## Cuchculan

Green, Green Grass of home - Tom Jones

----------


## 1

Clearest Blue-Chvrches

----------


## Cuchculan

Pink - Aerosmyth

----------


## 1

Blue Jay Way- The Beatles

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Monday - New Order

----------


## 1

Black Or White - Michael Jackson

----------


## Cuchculan

Open up the red box - Simply Red

----------


## 1

White Christmas - Bing Crosby

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Hawaii - Elvis

----------


## 1

Black Bart-Volbeat

----------


## Cuchculan

Orange Crush - REM

----------


## 1

Protex Blue- The Clash

----------


## Cuchculan

Brown girl in the ring - Boney M

----------


## 1

Deep Blue- Arcade Fire

----------


## Cuchculan

White Lines - Duran Duran

----------


## 1

White Light-The Corrs

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue - Joni Mitchell

----------


## 1

Blk & Blu- Chase & Status

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Bird - The Rapture

----------


## 1

Out The Blue- Sub Focus

----------


## Cuchculan

Emerald - Thin Lizzy

----------


## 1

Grey- Funeral For A Friend

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Rain - Ozzy Osbourne

----------


## 1

Pink Snow- The Cribs

----------


## Cuchculan

silver Machine - Hawkwind

----------


## 1

Black Star- Radiohead

----------


## Cuchculan

Lilac Wine - Jeff Buckley

----------


## 1

Blackbird- The Beatles

----------


## Cuchculan

Broad Black Ribbon - The Wolfe Tones

----------


## 1

Midnight Blue- Lou Gramm

----------


## Cuchculan

White Lines - Duran Duran

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Fell On Black Days ~ Soundgarden

----------


## 1

Electric Blue- Icehouse

----------


## Cuchculan

Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree - Tony Orlando & Dawn

----------


## 1

Blue Wall- Issues

----------


## Cuchculan

Black boys on Mopeds = Sinead O Connor

----------


## 1

White Riot- The Clash

----------


## Cuchculan

White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane

----------


## 1

Ten Green Bottles- Traditional

----------


## Cuchculan

I Saw Red - Warrant

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden

----------


## Cuchculan

Brown eyed Handsome man - Van Morrison

----------


## 1

Black- Pearl Jam

----------


## Cuchculan

Yellow Pearl - Thin Lizzy

----------


## 1

Runnin' Blue- The Doors

----------


## Cuchculan

Ride a White swan - T-Rex

----------


## 1

Black- Sevendust

----------


## Cuchculan

Black River - Paul Weller

----------


## 1

Out Of The Black- Royal Blood

----------


## Cuchculan

Purple Haze - Hendix

----------


## 1

Yellow Submarine- The Beatles

----------


## Cuchculan

Green Door - Shakey

----------


## 1

Silver Springs- Fleetwood Mac

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Fade to Black - Metallica

----------


## 1

Fields Of Gold- Sting

----------


## Cuchculan

Gold - Spandua Ballet

----------


## 1

White Limo- Foo Fighters

----------


## Cuchculan

Red Angel Dragnet - The Clash

----------


## 1

Coral Blue- Converge

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Man - Hazel O Connor

----------


## 1

Black Gives Way to Blue - Alice in Chains

----------


## Cuchculan

Are You Red....y - The Clash

----------


## 1

White Lines- Grandmaster Flash

----------


## Cuchculan

Long black train - Josh Turner

----------


## 1

White Blank Page- Mumford & Sons

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Furs - Judie Tzuke

----------


## 1

The Distant Blue- Architects

----------


## Cuchculan

Stay Gold - Stevie Wonder

----------


## 1

Bible Black- Heaven & Hell

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Black - Pearl Jam

----------


## 1

Little White Lies- One Direction

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Pink Houses - John Mellencamp

----------


## 1

White Fire- Angel Olsen

----------


## Cuchculan

Red Dress - Sugababes

----------


## 1

Brown Sugar- The Rolling Stones

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Goodbye Blue Sky - Pink Floyd

----------


## 1

Green Light- Roll Deep

----------


## InvisibleGuy

16 Shades of Blue - Tori Amos

----------


## 1

Back In Black- AC/DC

----------


## Cuchculan

Ballad of the boy in the Red shoes - Elton John

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Purple Rain - Prince

----------


## Cuchculan

Gold and Green - Sugarland

----------


## 1

White Bird- The Coral

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Artificial Red - Mad Season

----------


## Cuchculan

Purple Stain - Red Hot Chili Peppers

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Red Rain - Peter Gabriel

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Sweat-Prince

----------


## 1

For You Blue- The Beatles

----------


## Cuchculan

Big Green and Yeller - Seasick Steve

----------


## 1

Lemon- U2

----------


## JamieWAgain

Purple Rain

----------


## 1

Clearest Blue- Chvrches

----------


## Cuchculan

Out of the Blue - Sub Focus

----------


## 1

Code Red- Monica

----------


## Cuchculan

99 Red Balloons - Nina

----------


## 1

Touch Of Grey- Grateful Dead

----------


## Cuchculan

Shades Of Grey- Delilah

----------


## 1

Black Widow- Booty Luv

----------


## Cuchculan

I saw Red - Warrant

----------


## 1

Drakkar Noir- Phoenix

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Chick, White Guy - Kid Rock

----------


## 1

Ten Green Bottles- Traditional

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Orchid- Blue October

----------


## 1

Blue Wall- Issues

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Man - Hazel O Connor

----------


## 1

Lady Black- Sons Of The Sea

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Bullet the Blue Sky - U2

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Cat Bone - Johnny Winter

----------


## 1

Electric Blue- Icehouse

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Orchid- Blue October

----------


## 1

Black Gives Way to Blue - Alice in Chains

----------


## Cuchculan

Grey-Funeral For A Friend

----------


## 1

Yellow Moon- Pearl Jam

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Cloud-Morrissey

----------


## 1

Black Treacle- Arctic Monkeys

----------


## Cuchculan

White Lightning- Def Leppard

----------


## 1

Green Light- Lorde

----------


## Cuchculan

Blood Red Sandman - Lordi

----------


## InvisibleGuy

16 Shades of Blue - Tori Amos

----------


## Cuchculan

A White Demon Love Song - The Killers

----------


## InvisibleGuy

White Wedding - Billy Idol

----------


## 1

The Black Market- Rise Against

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Korea- Ice Cube

----------


## 1

Black Dream- Samhain

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue on Blue - James Blunt

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Black Velvet - Alannah Myles

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Eyes - Gallows

----------


## 1

Black Math- The White Stripes

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Black - Pearl Jam

----------


## 1

Black Flies- Ben Howard

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Black hole sun - Soundgarden

----------


## 1

Jay-Z Blue- Jay-Z

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue on Blue - James Blunt

----------


## 1

Crimson Day- Avenged Sevenfold

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Christmas - Elvis

----------


## 1

Navy Blue- Diane Ranay

----------


## Cuchculan

Black 13 - Exodus

----------


## 1

Red Dress- Magic!

----------


## Cuchculan

Turquoise - Kilo Kish

----------


## 1

Suite Madame Blue- Styx

----------


## Cuchculan

The Green Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones

----------


## 1

Grass Ain't Greener- Chris Brown

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Chick, White Guy - Kid Rock

----------


## 1

Cherry Red- Ida Maria

----------


## Cuchculan

The White Shoes- Wale

----------


## sweetful

Yellow - India.Arie

----------


## 1

Black Ice- AC/DC

----------


## Cuchculan

White Flag- Gorillaz

----------


## 1

Gold And Green- Sugarland

----------


## Cuchculan

Wrap the green flag around me - Christy Moore

----------


## 1

Black 13- Exodus

----------


## Cuchculan

Open up the red box - Simply Red

----------


## 1

White Light- The Corrs

----------


## Cuchculan

Silver Springs - Fleetwood Mac

----------


## 1

Brown Sugar- The Rolling Stones

----------


## Cuchculan

Orange Moon - Erykah Badu

----------


## 1

Pink- Aerosmith

----------


## Cuchculan

Golden Brown - Stranglers

----------


## 1

Wrapped In Blue- The Corral

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Aint Your Color - Keith Urban

----------


## 1

Coral Blue- Converge

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Korea- Ice Cube

----------


## 1

Magnolia-Hoobastank

----------


## Cuchculan

A Certain shade of Green - Incubus

----------


## 1

White Lightning- The Cadillac Three

----------


## Cuchculan

Green Door - Shaken Stevens

----------


## 1

Blue Sky- Common

----------


## Cuchculan

Lilac Wine - Jeff Buckley

----------


## 1

White Lies- Mr. Hudson

----------


## Cuchculan

White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane

----------


## 1

White Riot- The Clash

----------


## Cuchculan

Turquoise - Kilo Kish

----------


## 1

Blue Monday- New Order

----------


## Cuchculan

Brown Girl in the ring - Boney M

----------


## 1

Blue Moon- Beck

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Jean Bopp - Gene Vincent

----------


## 1

White Knuckles- OK GO

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Bird - The Rapture

----------


## 1

Orange Crush- R.E.M

----------


## Cuchculan

Purple Pills - D 12

----------


## 1

White As Snow- U2

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue - Smashing Pumpkins

----------


## 1

Electric Blue- Icehouse

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Moon of Kentucky - Elvis

----------


## 1

Grey Day- Madness

----------


## sweetful

Black Beatles - Rae Sremmurd ft. Gucci Mane

----------


## 1

Navy Blue- Diane Renay

----------


## Cuchculan

Paint it Black - The Stones

----------


## 1

Platinum Blonde- Blondie

----------


## Cuchculan

Scarlet - U2

----------


## 1

Black Ice AC/DC

----------


## Cuchculan

Lady in Red - Chris De Burgh

----------


## 1

White Sparrows- Billy Talent

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Skies - Jamiroquai

----------


## 1

Yellow- Coldplay

----------


## Cuchculan

Yellow Pearl - Thin Lizzy

----------


## 1

Blue Moon- Beck

----------


## Cuchculan

Roadhouse Blues - The Doors

----------


## 1

White Lies- Mr. Hudson

----------


## Cuchculan

Red Angel Dragnet - The Clash

----------


## 1

Misty Blue- Dorothy Moore

----------


## Cuchculan

Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree - Tony Orlando & Dawn

----------


## 1

A White Demon Love Song- The Killers

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Aint Your Color - Keith Urban

----------


## 1

White Walker-Mastodon

----------


## Cuchculan

White Flag - Dido

----------


## 1

Powder Blue- Madness

----------


## Cuchculan

Out Of The Black- Royal Blood

----------


## 1

White Blank Page- Mumford & Sons

----------


## Cuchculan

Out Of The Black- Royal Blood

----------


## Otherside

Mr. Blue Sky - Electric Light Orchestra

----------


## Cuchculan

Black Man - Hazel O Connor

----------


## 1

White Ferrari- Frank Ocean

----------


## Cuchculan

Red Angel Dragnet - The Clash

----------


## 1

Black- Sevendust

----------


## Cuchculan

Orange Crush-R.E.M.

----------


## 1

Ten Green Bottles- Traditional

----------


## Cuchculan

Redbone - Childish Gambino

----------


## 1

Black Rose- Volbeat

----------


## Cuchculan

Long black train - Josh Turner

----------


## 1

Pink Fields- Neon Hitch

----------


## Cuchculan

Red, Red wine - UB40

----------


## 1

White Light- The Corrs

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Pastures - James

----------


## 1

16 Shades Of Blue-Tori Amos

----------


## Cuchculan

Silver Machine - Hawkwind

----------


## 1

Black Bart-Volbeat

----------


## Cuchculan

Paint it black - The Stones

----------


## 1

Amber-311

----------


## Cuchculan

White Lines - Duran Duran

----------


## 1

Orange Crush-R.E.M.

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue moon of Kentucky - Elvis

----------


## 1

Pink-Aerosmith

----------


## Cuchculan

Gold - Spandau Ballet

----------


## 1

Grey Day-Madness

----------


## Cuchculan

Ballad of the boy in the Red shoes - Elton John

----------


## 1

Blue Jeans-Blur

----------


## Cuchculan

Open up the red box - Simply Red

----------


## 1

Blue Monday- New Order

----------


## Cuchculan

Emerald - Thin Lizzy

----------


## Otherside

Purple Stain - Red Hot chilli peppers

----------


## Cuchculan

Ballad of the boy in the Red shoes - Elton John

----------


## Otherside

Golden Brown - The stranglers

----------


## Cuchculan

Red Red Wine - UB40

----------


## 1

4 Small Black & White Pictures Of U- DEC3

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue eyes - Honey Singh

----------


## Otherside

Yellow Submarine - beetles

----------


## Cuchculan

Code Red- Monica

----------


## 1

Midnight Blue-Lou Gramm

----------


## Cuchculan

Grey Day - Madness

----------


## tinman

Mr blue sky- ELO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Monday - New Order

----------


## 1

White As Snow-U2

----------


## Cuchculan

Touch Of Grey- Grateful Dead

----------


## 1

White- Odd Future

----------


## Cuchculan

Blue Monday - New Order

----------


## 1

Orange- Clay

----------


## Cuchculan

Gold - Spandau Ballet

----------

